# looking for a "EF" nib



## penmanship (Mar 27, 2010)

Had a request from a potential customer, who was looking for an "Extra Fine" fountain pen nib for the El Toro / Little Havana style fountain pen.  (pictured below)  

Does anyone know if these nibs exist for this kit & where one might purchase same.......

As always, any and all assistance is appreciated.

Tim


----------



## ashaw (Mar 27, 2010)

Tim

Check out “Mike It Work” out of Atlanta GA.  He does great work on nibs.  An ef nib will have to be ground. He can use either a fine or medium.  Cost is around $45.00.  He does great work for my customers.


----------



## drayman (Mar 27, 2010)

hiya tim, my old friend. you may want to try lou (dc bluesman ) a try first.
if not the only way is to have it ground. take care, colin.


----------



## JHFerrell (Mar 28, 2010)

Tim...you might check with Richard Binder at richardspens.com. He's got lots of cool stuff...even xxxxf nibs. Not cheap though


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 28, 2010)

JHFerrell said:


> Tim...you might check with Richard Binder at richardspens.com. He's got lots of cool stuff...even xxxxf nibs. Not cheap though


 
Just my 2 pennies worth, yes Richard has lots of nice nibs and has quite a selection of extra fine nibs but don't make the same mistake I made.

I couldn't find anyone who carried extra fine nibs either so I visited Richards site and bought several Pelikan brand extra fine nibs.  I got them, tried and inked one of them and was amazed at how smooth it wrote.  I discussed the find with several friends and most of them warned me not to put a branded nib in one of my pens for sale as some manufacturers really frown on this and some actively protect their products very aggresivly.  I liked the Pelikan nibs so well that I actually tried to contact Pelikan on several occasions asking for their permission to use their nibs but never got a reply so can only assume that their silence was a negative response.

Luckily, Richard understood my predicament and let me return the unused nibs, except for one that I kept for myself..... man that nib writes so smooth for being as fine as it is.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's another source.  Brian is a member here (BGRAY) and does excellent work.  He sells pens under Edison Pens and has a side nib business in the site below.  He'll be more than willing to talk you through what ever you want.

http://meisternibs.com/grinds.html


----------



## JHFerrell (Mar 28, 2010)

George,  that's a very good point and one I hadn't thought of. What about the other brands of nibs like Waverly? Does Waverly produce pens or jsut nibs? If just nibs, couldn't those be used in pens we sell?


----------



## glycerine (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm working on getting some nibs from Bock in Germany.  They have extra fine nibs, but they also have a minimum order quantity.  I'll let you know if I get some...


----------



## penmanship (Apr 9, 2010)

*Big thanks to all !*

After speaking with the gentleman who wanted the EF Nib, he changed his request & was happy to take a F nib.  Problem solved.  

As usual, eveyone here rallied to the challenge ~ big THANKS to all.  

Tim


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Just my 2 pennies worth, yes Richard has lots of nice nibs and has quite a selection of extra fine nibs but don't make the same mistake I made.
> 
> I couldn't find anyone who carried extra fine nibs either so I visited Richards site and bought several Pelikan brand extra fine nibs.  I got them, tried and inked one of them and was amazed at how smooth it wrote.  I discussed the find with several friends and most of them warned me not to put a branded nib in one of my pens for sale as some manufacturers really frown on this and some actively protect their products very aggresivly.  I liked the Pelikan nibs so well that I actually tried to contact Pelikan on several occasions asking for their permission to use their nibs but never got a reply so can only assume that their silence was a negative response.
> 
> Luckily, Richard understood my predicament and let me return the unused nibs, except for one that I kept for myself..... man that nib writes so smooth for being as fine as it is.



Simple go around for this would be to sell the pen with an "Optional Upgrade to a XXF Pelikan nib" for the cost of the nib. Since you are simply reselling the nib for exactly what it is, they have no complaint. Its when you don't give them their credit that you get in trouble.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually, you have to be licensed as a reseller according to both Pelikan and MontBlanc. I believe others have the same policy.



Russianwolf said:


> Simple go around for this would be to sell the pen with an "Optional Upgrade to a XXF Pelikan nib" for the cost of the nib. Since you are simply reselling the nib for exactly what it is, they have no complaint. Its when you don't give them their credit that you get in trouble.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> Actually, you have to be licensed as a reseller according to both Pelikan and MontBlanc. I believe others have the same policy.



I would like to see legal grounds for them to be able to stop you. If you are not modifying a product and purchase it legally at retail, you have the right to resell it as such. Yes?

They may have control over their wholesale buyers, but I don't think they hae any legal recourse for retail reselling.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 9, 2010)

While you might win in court, they have access to more lawyers!



Russianwolf said:


> I would like to see legal grounds for them to be able to stop you. If you are not modifying a product and purchase it legally at retail, you have the right to resell it as such. Yes?
> 
> They may have control over their wholesale buyers, but I don't think they hae any legal recourse for retail reselling.


----------



## penmanship (Apr 9, 2010)

DARN !  The "F" nib I had ordered for this pen is too big, & so the hunt continues.  If I ordered a "F" nib that would be sold for a "Churchill" FP, would that it the ElToro?

Thanks again,
Tim


----------



## bgray (Apr 9, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> I would like to see legal grounds for them to be able to stop you. If you are not modifying a product and purchase it legally at retail, you have the right to resell it as such. Yes?
> 
> They may have control over their wholesale buyers, but I don't think they hae any legal recourse for retail reselling.



Look up Montblanc vs Penopoly.

The issue is not the legality.

The issue is that you will spend 20k to clear your name, without even going to court.  

They have more muscle, and will make your life hell.  Don't do it.

Montblanc vs. Penopoly is not the only one.  Pelikan did this to a penmaker friend of mine in Germany.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

bgray said:


> Look up Montblanc vs Penopoly.
> 
> The issue is not the legality.
> 
> ...



Not the same. we are talking about an unaltered product here.

And trust me, If I decided to take them on, it would go to court and they would lose. I know plenty of big time attorneys, and more importantly have earned their respect.


----------

